# Translation Agency WIP SG Seeking Freelance Translators!



## WIP SG (Jan 21, 2013)

We are WIP SG, a Singapore company of WIP Group, which is a translation and localization company based in Japan.

We are currently looking for cooperating agencies/translators in the Southeast Asian countries interested in a long-term relationship with us, in order to outsource Japanese or English translations into Southeast Asian languages. 

Alternatively, if your a native Australian with JLPT qualifications, you may apply to be our translator for Japanese>English translations as well!

If interested, please send us information about your rates. Please be informed that we will be giving a short trial translation examination to all applicants.

* Please specify your rate.
Languages
•	English or Japanese>Indonesian
•	English or Japanese>Malay
•	English or Japanese>Thai
•	English or Japanese>Vietnamese
•	English or Japanese>Tagalog
•	English or Japanese> Cambodian (Khmer)
•	English or Japanese>Lao
•	English or Japanese>Burmese
•	English or Japanese>Indian languages
•	Japanese>English

(only those who translate into their mother tongue should apply)

Email: partners-sg(at)wipgroup(dot)com to register your interest!


----------



## trevant (Jan 22, 2013)

Do you need a partimer or fulll time worker? How if i live in indonesia but i want to apply this job? I can work online


----------

